# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

Um okay im stuck again for new case ideas. WORLD WIDE opinions are valued just because i am buying in the UK dont let that put any one off recomending a mid tower.

Lets just imagine i want to spend up to £100 but only if quality entails.


Id look at cheapish Alu cases and also plastic/steel cases. Not really fussy but it has to have decent cooling.

Want one with a TOP FAN! one intake and one exhaust is pretty basic for an all air cooling setup i am going for since i have an air cooler. Would love a side window i would pay for one over a non side window varient of the same case.

CM Storm Scout is out of the question i think there are better laid out cases, i dont get why owners of that case moan about plastic!
Lian Li PC-7FW - beautiful case but hardly any cooling
Lancool K-62 - lots of cooling and nifty features but has a lot of plastic


----------



## niko084 (Nov 20, 2009)

Antec 300 
:LOL: GREAT cooling and good build quality for a cheap case.

I like my CM690 too, haven't used it yet but all around pretty good looking sturdy case.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

get this

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172779


Use money saved to upgrade the fans in it and perhaps get better gear to put inside.

The case has EPIC cable management.

For the price , in my opinion its the best case around.

Edit!

Pic of the inside


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Antec 300
> :LOL: GREAT cooling and good build quality for a cheap case.
> 
> I like my CM690 too, haven't used it yet but all around pretty good looking sturdy case.



I want to go up from my NZXT Tempest so no Anetc 900 or 300 or 200 or 1200 they are just to similar to this case i have already. I want an upgrade.

I might use the 300 in a build for my friend tho as its a top quality low end case.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> get this
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172779
> 
> ...



panther thanks that looks like a nice case but tbh i have up to £100 to spend i wanted something a bit better than this Tempest

the casecom is also another case to consider for my mates build ROFL!

i dont want or really need anything inside hardware wise i could upgrade the samsung F1 to a F3 but its not really needed


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll have a look around.

To be honest the Tempest is a damn good case.

I wouldn't bother upgrading it.

Maybe look into some simple mods to improve it : ]


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll have a look around.
> 
> To be honest the Tempest is a damn good case.
> 
> ...



There are 2 mesh panels that cover each of the top fans, both are bent because i was a bit rough when removing them.
Front panel is annoying the LEDS went out on the front panel, the thing seems to come off easily or stick on to hard. Its just these plastic pegs that hold the front panel on, they wont break but become loose over time.
Cable management is a bit rubbish i had to stuff everything into a 5 1/2inch bay
Looks nice and the cooling is GREAT on it too.

Something similar but more refined.

Tempest was like £65 then it shot up in price to £80 so i was lucky to buy it when i did!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll have a look around for you then, just going to feed myself first.

Not eaten all day, woke up and got on left 4 dead, then I've been messing with my case all day.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll have a look around for you then, just going to feed myself first.
> 
> Not eaten all day, woke up and got on left 4 dead, then I've been messing with my case all day.



hahaha i had a mixed kebab and while the chicken and lamb was nice the donner was rotten i dunno if ive went off donner meat
quick story someone was murderd and put into the kebab meat to hide the evidence, happend in not glasgow duh thats where the guy that told me lives, it was back in 2007 in blackpool or something

how about this case? Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P50


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well no wonder people found out, people taste nothing like lamb *shakes head*


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Well no wonder people found out, people taste nothing like lamb *shakes head*



it happend in russia too they sold a body to a pie and kebab stand

i think there mustve been evidence left over or drops of blood or dna in the kitchien


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 20, 2009)

Quality seems key for you, Kieran......that being said its a pretty clear choice; Lian Li all the way. 


Replace 140mm front fan with one that has more guts and the cooling of the case you had in your OP is pretty good actually......its best suited for water cooling but you'd have no issues running air cooling in there.

Besides that, the feel of quality is second to none and with a lack of too many annoying LED's and Chav friendly colours its perfect to compliment any rig and I'm sure you'll wonder why you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Quality seems key for you, Kieran......that being said its a pretty clear choice; Lian Li all the way.
> 
> 
> Replace 140mm front fan with one that has more guts and the cooling of the case you had in your OP is pretty good actually......its best suited for water cooling but you'd have no issues running air cooling in there.
> ...



The Tempest has a lot of fans, gets a bit noisy, it did what i wanted it to do but im just fed up with the niggling issues. If it was still in mint condition i probly wouldn't bother changing it.

Which Lian Li
I was thinking the one i mentioned to Panther a few posts back the Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P50


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the Armorsuit series actually.

Don't like most other Lian-Li cases.


*edit*

aCid sell me that damn camera!

Need it to take photos of my case mod XD


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 20, 2009)

Any Lian Li.......all of them are quality. 


I just like my PC-60....the PC-70 in your original post would be a great case. 


Until you've owned a Lian Li you cant even believe how easy they are to work on and how much they scream quality.......best case I've ever owned and I wouldn't go back to using any Antec crap or ripoffs of their stuff (aka Scout) after using this Lian Li. 



*Edit:* MSN me you old moaning bastard, Panther.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I really like the Armorsuit series actually.
> 
> Don't like most other Lian-Li cases.
> 
> ...



I just got a Toshiba Camilio H20 Camcorder, it does 1440x1080 res video but its pretty basic for a camcorder indoor ligh performance sucks and the autofocus is shit. For £107 second hand practically untouched it was a good price but i would not recommend that camcorder to anyone.

This is the Lian Li catalogue (tooless cases i think) http://www.lian-li.com/DMflash/

Lian Li are a quality make and i was looking at there Lancool Division also but im tempted to go for a case thats steel inside and alu outside just for a change and i bet if i get one of those cases it will last a lot longer than this Tempest has. Before the Tempest i had a black POS generic case that housed my X2 4200+ so the Tempest was my first budget enthusiast case.

PC-888 ugliest case ever man! Looks like it failed to copy that dubai hotel.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll list the cases I currently own:

Antec 300
Antec 900 (x2)
CoolerMaster 360 
CoolerMaster 534
CoolerMaster Praetorian (oldskool!)
Lian Li PC-60F
Bench Table (for the "lulz")


Now, I'll order them from least useful to most useful and why:

CM 360 - Poor design all around...cheap...cuts me up when I work on it. :shadedshu
Antec 300 - VERY loud...small inside...fan cages are almost useless.
CM 534 - Pretty lacking in the cooling department...pretty cheap though.
Bench Table - VERY cool (obviously) and does its job well.
Antec 900 - USELESS cable management (until modded) but stupidly cool due to its over-use of 120mm fans.
CM Praetorian - Why is this old case second best?  Purely due to it being aluminium and very good with cable management...it may only have 80mm fans by my god its sexy.
Lian Li PC-60F - This is number 1 in my book mainly because its so easy to work on...has never cut me on any sharp edge and with watercooling, no other case looks better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Speaking of cable management ni Antec 900, I should of said to your friend I could of put some better cable management holes in for no extra cost.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

Praetorian lol i used to want the old Centurion 5 back in the day, it was widely regarded as a good mid range case.

If i had the cash if get a Corsair Obsidian 800D because to me it looks like the best case at the moment, pricey to say the least.

EDIT: Stupid fucking case keeps popping into my mind Lancool Dragon-Lord PC-K62

also this one keeps doing the same! Lian Li PC-P50 Armorsuit
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lian-Li-PC-P5...vr_id=&cguid=13a784d91250a0e201b43a24fff6324b

Thanks for all your help guys, here is some of Googles finest cookies.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 20, 2009)

I have this case and I love it.

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/...wer-Black-Case-with-Window,-No-PSU_19747.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2009)

you could ask alexP for his CM storm Sniper,his selling it for £50 or something with all the fans and mods his done,should ask him or something.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I have this case and I love it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/...wer-Black-Case-with-Window,-No-PSU_19747.html



Debating if i should go for it or not only difference between that and the other case is the alu panels, the Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P50 has no side panel and the red side panel variant is around £170 far to much for me.

AlexP Sniper sounds interesting too, i havent seen much about that one only the Scout which is its brother?

Probly get the K62 i want an Aluminium case but most with side windows are expensive! Wonder what mods AlexP999 did to his case?


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 20, 2009)

K62 is steel, not aluminum.  Cable management is outstanding, black interior is sexy, and it comes with a ton of fans for great cooling.


----------



## MK4512 (Nov 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Antec 300
> :LOL: GREAT cooling and good build quality for a cheap case.
> 
> I like my CM690 too, haven't used it yet but all around pretty good looking sturdy case.



+1

Install blue fans if you want a cheaper version of the 900, thats what I did! 

Also comes with a little case management compartment, so if your a noob like me, it makes it that much more easy.


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thermaltake Element S or G!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Could always put in 20 quid more and get a HAF 932.

Full tower : ]


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 20, 2009)

The Corsair 800D is the only thing I'd swap my case for at the moment...its just pure sexiness and to be honest, it looks a beast with watercooling.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 20, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> The Corsair 800D is the only thing I'd swap my case for at the moment...its just pure sexiness and to be honest, it looks a beast with watercooling.
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3460/3981743255_944bacc3c6_b.jpg



I don't like it
Too plain if you ask me


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 20, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I don't like it
> Too plain if you ask me



I'll quote myself from earlier when I referred to Lian Li...the same applies to the Corsair as its just pure quality and sexiness. 





aCid888* said:


> Besides that, the feel of quality is second to none *and with a lack of too many annoying LED's and Chav friendly colours its perfect *to compliment any rig and I'm sure you'll wonder why you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 21, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'll quote myself from earlier when I referred to Lian Li...the same applies to the Corsair as its just pure quality and sexiness.



ohhh okay.
fair enough


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2009)

minimalist with nice edges and quality craftsmanship

i dont like these stupid cases with all sorts of plastic bits and bobs yeah sure a plastic front panel is okay but like weird shapes and stuff are tacky


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> K62 is steel, not aluminum.  Cable management is outstanding, black interior is sexy, and it comes with a ton of fans for great cooling.



yeah i know its steel with plastic front i was saying that alu cases with a side window are far to expensive


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> minimalist with nice edges and quality craftsmanship
> 
> i dont like these stupid cases with all sorts of plastic bits and bobs yeah sure a plastic front panel is okay but like weird shapes and stuff are tacky



*looks at sunbeam transformer* .... oh I see : [

By the by! if I manage to finish my mod before you buy a case, and you like the work you could always buy a cheap-y case for me to mod 


Since it would only be my second project I would do it free other then cost of materials.


Same offer to everyone else in the UK by the way.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive just built a liquid cooling system with the HAF932, you just cannot believe how much room this case has inside, this a very very good case indeed, but i like anything by coolermaster


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Mafia apparently its better to use 4x120 mm fans on the side panel of that case.

Higher pressure air and more CFM : ]

Especially if you put a few 90cfm+ fans on there


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2009)

Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P50WB is to expensive and not released in the UK so the alternative is the Lancool K-62 i know its plastic/steel but its cheaper. Same features only plastic and steel, actually i like the side mounted HDD bays better.

I cant find a good alternative to the K-62 everything just seems to be almost but not quite there.

This has a lot of nifty features that attracted me the layout for one seems to be perfect, lots of cooling options, the pci card retention is mechanised, the whole case is the first proper working tooless design IMHO, looks are to my taste nice cut lines and i actually dont mind the blue led fans as i have a blue/aqua led psu. I never used to have leds on my case untill i got the Tempest so they havnt got old on me yet (i do remember the days of the cheap plastic cases with hundreds of led fans and crap added on and i remember the days of the beige monsters too rofl).

Plus the K-62 has an advantage over the K-58, black interior and the fans are already added. The K-58 requires rubber grommets to add fans and there is the cost of fans too.

See thats me i can probly afford a PC-P50WB but given the choice to not spend extra id do that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

Silverstone Raven RV02B-W? whats that like?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey KerianD, would you go with a full tower case or you mainly after a mid tower, if so I heard the Antec 900 are good.

I got the Silverstone Raven RV01 case, it is massive in size mainly cause its a full tower case but its design is top, from my experience so far, it is by far the best looking case I've had and the design of it is unique, google it if ya want and checkout some reviews for it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey KerianD, would you go with a full tower case or you mainly after a mid tower, if so I heard the Antec 900 are good.



I have a Tempest already and thats like a better version of the 900.
I friggin hate the 900 looks fugly and has a bad cable managment.

No Antec's i just dont like em.

Thanks for the suggestion tho every one helps me eliminate a case or think about another one i might like.

Not really needing a full tower, only have 2 HDD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2009)

NZXT M59 is great


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> NZXT M59 is great
> 
> http://www.islabit.com/wp-content/imagenes/nzxt-m59-3.jpg



lol i looked at it too a few posts back i detail why i didnt want it anymore, the second top fan blocks the top 5 1/4 bay and a optical disk drive from beign installed there

i think that the case is a little tight too

i like the tempest EVO but its kinda the same as i have id rather go for something new


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2009)

yea its got some flaws but if you can get past the DVD drive mounting issue and i have a Front fan install guide. This case will take a 10.5 inch video card and still has room for more so that shouldnt be a issue


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 23, 2009)

Don;t talk yourself out of the K62.  Just get it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea its got some flaws but if you can get past the DVD drive mounting issue and i have a Front fan install guide. This case will take a 10.5 inch video card and still has room for more so that shouldnt be a issue



To me that is a design flaw that ruines the case whats the point in having a space for a fan if its just going to block a optical drive?

Its not as well built as the Tempest. For a £45 case it does its job but, i have £100 to spend.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 23, 2009)

It wouldn't block the top dvd drive I'd of thought, unless you put a rad up there or a 38mm fan, after all sata and power connections are on teh bottom of the drive.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Heres another cool case you might like, its a bit over the top but its pretty awesome, heres a link for you!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Heres another cool case you might like, its a bit over the top but its pretty awesome, heres a link for you!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine



tatty wanted it ages ago and i was pretty into it back then too, got the tempest instead

when i go home ill check for the review site that said the top fan blocked the ODD


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> tatty wanted it ages ago and i was pretty into it back then too, got the tempest instead
> 
> when i go home ill check for the review site that said the top fan blocked the ODD



lol, I actually had this case back in 2008 with my AMD spider build, I had the silver version instead of the Black, it was a massive case man but to me it was great, I mean when all my mates saw it and my family, they were like WTF is that, is that a jet or some shit lmao (they arent computer freaks like us). It had great air cooling and alot of room inside the case, thats just my 2 cents 

PS. whats the Tempest like?


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey Mafia apparently its better to use 4x120 mm fans on the side panel of that case.
> 
> Higher pressure air and more CFM : ]
> 
> Especially if you put a few 90cfm+ fans on there



Its funny you say that Panther cuz it was on my mind to do that but am unsure if it would make any difference than the 230 x 30 mm standard fan  have you found any testing that classifies this at all champ ??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you could ask alexP for his CM storm Sniper,his selling it for £50 or something with all the fans and mods his done,should ask him or something.



Quote myself if you didn't see it kieranD


----------

